# Hi from Indy & Me.



## IndysMum (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi everybody, 
Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Debbie & I am from Melbourne, Australia, I have come over from Greytalk. I am owned by Indy a 4 month old Bluepoint Ragdoll Kitten. He is such a love. He is very affectionate, and loves running off with the bathplug :lol: .
I have only owned Indy for a month and I can tell you he is a reall learning experience, so mischevious, loves to look at water, once got into the shower with me & has fallen into the bath on several occasions as he sits on the side & watches who ever have a bath.
I am also owned by June, my 6 year old Red Fawn & White Retired Racing Greyhound (my heartdog).
I have posted a couple of pics of Indy in the gallery as they are too big for an avatar & I cant work out how to do sig pictures.

Debbie.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and sounds like you have an adventurous cat in your hands. My cats will not go anywhere near water except to drink it and thats it, hehe :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Debbie! I was just looking at Indy's photos, she is lovely!  Ragdolls are such a pretty breed.
Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the cat forum..I hope you will post pictures of your other babies also!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am sure Indy is a great kitten! Life is interesting when there's a kitten around. Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!

what a cute kitty you have:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Now you've done it! We'll all want one, catman! What a little beauty, as the Crocodile Hunter would say! And this beauty isn't lethal. :wink:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh she is wonderfull! what a lovely photo!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ragdolls are so great. Does she really go limp when you pick her up? You should post pics of your greyhound too. When my boyfriend and I get a house we'd like to get a greyhound from a rescue society.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, Debbie! We're getting so many Greytalkers here now!! It's greyt! :lol:


----------

